# How much for Electric?



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Just stayed on a cl that is now charging seperate for Electric via purchased top up cards , we consider our selves light users the only things we used were the battery charger , fridge, and a 600 watt oil radiator on lowish setting at night.

Cost for us was nearly £7.50 for 2 days does this seem excessive. How much would you expect to pay ? the site fee was £13 per night


John


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Does seem excessive a bit, which Cl was it. If you can tell us?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know

But I know our household bill, just the two of us, no electric fires are spiralling up to £ 75 a month

And no I rarely use the dryer

That's £ 2.50 a day

So yes it seems excessive but all night heating would cost and I imagine you also used it during the day

ALdra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It is illegal to re-sell electricity and make profit, :wink: 

tony


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

GEMMY said:


> It is illegal to re-sell electricity and make profit, :wink:
> 
> tony


But operators like marinas can include a service charge to go towards the supply and maintenance of the bollards, circuits and testing.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

But must be itemised separately :wink: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its a good move as it gives you a choice but I would be more concerned about a CL charging £13 without the Leccy. That does seem excesive. 

Its right about Marinas. I used to moor my boat on Windermere over the winter and the electric fees were a fortune.


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

I had a similar issue with a cl back in January, worked out would be cheaper to stay on a club site or a ACSI site with all the facilities than using a cl with limited facilities. There going to end up doing themselves out of a lot of business.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why not start a thread that will list CL/CS sites that are poor value for money ..... and make sure the owners know it exists.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

747 said:


> Why not start a thread that will list CL/CS sites that are poor value for money ..... and make sure the owners know it exists.


I agree, far too many people make posts relating to their bad services or experiences-yet don't or won't name them (for fear of ??? )
Rather than propose (as in another thread-getting rid of the 'subscribers' forum) -we should have a "bad experience" forum where naming & shaming can be aired.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I once paid €7 a night in Germany on a meter and that was in the summer!!! Did the pre-paid cards not give an indication of how many Kw's you were able to use?

David


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Bad experience forum :?: 

Do you really think people could actually find it amongst the other 100's of other fora

tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Why not start a thread that will list CL/CS sites that are poor value for money ..... and make sure the owners know it exists.


The facility already exists - it's called campsite reviews.
If you feel a site isn't worth the money or has any sort of issue (or indeed is very good), leave a review on that site in our database and if the site isn't in there enter it along with your opinions. That's the way to tell everyone else where the good and bad sites are. Do be honest and objective though, we need honest reviews, not whinges.
If you want to register a protest before you leave the site, tell them you'll be leaving feedback here and give them the URL. :wink:

PS: Personally I think the hook-up charge was probably fair but £13 a night without hook-up is a bit of a rip-off.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

As a hardened wildcamper, I did not know that 'Campsite Reviews' existed. :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> As a hardened wildcamper, I did not know that 'Campsite Reviews' existed. :lol:


Maybe you should?

There are more than 600 wildcamping spots in there. 8)


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

OH I will, in fact I even sent an honest review on the club site. Interesting it they didn't publish it.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

gaspode said:


> > As a hardened wildcamper, I did not know that 'Campsite Reviews</a>' existed. :lol:
> 
> 
> Maybe you should?
> ...


I have had a check of wildcamping spots and did not have a lot of confidence that it is accurate as many of the entries are 6 or 7 years old and a lot has changed in that time. There are 2 local ones which I know for a fact are out of date .... namely Boulmer and Druridge Bay.

At Boulmer you will be moved on plus get aggro from the dog walkers (bunch of a******es and non-Boulmer residents). Druridge Bay has been stopped for a couple of years and the Council will give you an early morning call plus this winters storms have washed away the best spot.

There are much better resources for UK wildcamping on the internet.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Assuming the national average national figure of 13.52p per Kwh

Even if you left the heater on continuously 

48 x 600w = £3.90

Its difficult to work out the actual cost as the efficiency of the Charger is not known.

So assuming 2 amp consumption while hooked up. (moderate use) 

48 x 440w = £2.86

So total would be £6.76. 

I assume the OP use is actually far less than this so if you half the costing above £3.38. That would appear to be a tidy 'Service Charge' of £2.06 per day, over 50%. Service charge against use in this case is 'high'. 

Consider though a High user. Full heating, hot water, Kettle, Halogen bulbs. 

48 x 3000w assuming maximum possible on 16 amp EHU. £19.47 Half the cost as it will not be running all the time, leaving a cost of £9.73. I would consider this maximum use as my own experiences over two days using everything on constant varied from £5.70 to £6.89 when we stopped at the same site several times over the last few years and we were out most of the day. Service Charge in this worst case (assuming £2.06) is still around 23%. 

The only real way to determine this would be to put a meter in line to measure the actual consumption used.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We stayed on a site in Southampton recently and it cost us just under £8 for a day and a half!. Heating was on occassionally and low but nothing much else apart from the kettle and charger. Quite surprised and felt a bit ripped off so hope they don't mind not seeing us again!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> I have had a check of wildcamping spots and did not have a lot of confidence that it is accurate as many of the entries are 6 or 7 years old and a lot has changed in that time. There are 2 local ones which I know for a fact are out of date .... namely Boulmer and Druridge Bay.
> 
> At Boulmer you will be moved on plus get aggro from the dog walkers (bunch of a******es and non-Boulmer residents). Druridge Bay has been stopped for a couple of years and the Council will give you an early morning call plus this winters storms have washed away the best spot.
> 
> There are much better resources for UK wildcamping on the internet.


That's the big problem with the MHF Campsite Database - the data is getting older and there is no process in place to maintain it. For example, CLs and CSs were all loaded via Autosites and no process was put in place to update the entries with the numerous revisions regularly published by the two clubs.
I know it's winter but there also seem to be far fewer new entries than in previous years, maybe as a result of members input being sold off to others.
It also means that the "updateable" USB is losing it's value as it's now cluttered with outdated information.

What was once a very promising feature is now a bit of a dead duck and getting deader by the day.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I've just booked for 5 nights with hookup on an Alpine campsite (Versoyen in Bourg St Maurice) in early April and they are asking for €42.50 for a 10A supply (probably more than we need but I'd rather have extra than trip fuses with lots of things running).

that works out at ~£7 per day but we'll probably have a small electric heater on 24hrs day (depending on outside temp) and keep our diesel heating as backup. 

good value imho


----------

